# VR6 Turbo Realistic Budget



## orange57 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a realistic budget for doing a VR6t project. I've been somewhat inspired by the vortex, and may have the time to take the car off the road for a while. I'd do most of the work myself, as i am fairly mechanically inclined, and the vortex seems to have a lot of data for helping out. But i have yet to see what most peoples budgets are. 
I'd be looking to gain power, but keep it streetable. any input would be appreciated.
thanks,
matt


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Realistic Budget (orange57)*

its as expensive as you let it get, there are a lot of options that add up quickly. I would budget 4-5k for chains and guides, cooling system maintenance, and the kit


----------



## orange57 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Realistic Budget (KubotaPowered)*

thats kind of what i thought the range would be, but wasn't 100% sure. It may be something i peice together over a time and then dive in. but i'm sure there will still be hidden costs when i dive in.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Realistic Budget (orange57)*

i also think 4-5k but that is just getting your feet wet of FI and then another 4-5k when you want to upgrade and build another motor and tranny for more boost... (also suspension, tires..etc)


----------



## 94SLCBORICUA (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Realistic Budget (orange57)*

There is close to 5K here and still can't get it to run right


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Realistic Budget (94SLCBORICUA)*

im close to 6-7k in my aba-t build....thats with the work too though


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Realistic Budget (2pt. slo)*

kinetics kit = $3ooo a great starting point
DIY
$300-400 reputable manifold (kinetics/ atp) 
$250-300 reputable Wastegate
$125-300 for a good diverter or BOV
$350 ish for new injectors
$200-350 for a new or used downpipe appropriate to the mani
$500-900 for a decent turbo (don't cheap out)
$100 oil feed and return lines
$300-500 C2 software (stage-dependant)
Total
$2125-2900

optional from here down (stage 2+ related)
$150-250 ebay bar and plate intercooler with diy pipes/clamps t-bolts
$450-1000 short runner
$200 head spacer
$120-160 walbro inline pump
$220 head studs

Total
$1150-1830
$400 -1500-- to cover misclaneous stuff like inlet/exhaust manifold gaskets, timing chain stuffs, clutch items, vacuum lines, guages misc bs that will nickel and dime you to death
Grand Total
stage 1 $2000-3000
If you go stage 2+
stage 2 $ 3300-4700
and always add the 400-1500 to both prices cause shiz always goes wrong/breaks/you forget something/ or its not gonna work that way
so expect to get it done in the relm of 2500-6200 dollars with self installation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for the sake of ease go with a kit... because they pretty much put everything together to get the car running, it can be installed in a day or weekend start at stage one and upgrade as you slowly get bored of it and recoup your money


_Modified by VR SEX at 6:02 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Im doing the whole maintainence stuff i.e. chains, arp studs, clutch lsd, flywheel, cams, piston rings, oil cooler, waterpump, new gaskets/seals, and other stuff and thats around 4k -4500k without the turbo setup. I figured around another 4-5k for the turbo setup. This maybe be a bit much, but it will be totally reliable, and still make some big numbers.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

FAST VR6 turbo 15K-20K,this is including building engine,diff,stand alone,clutch,turbo setup,and all the ancillary components.
Have built chipped VR6T with good condition low mileage motor,was 10K.
Got to PAY to PLAY


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I've installed 1 eip and 1 kinetics (stage I then upgrade to stageII). I'd say get the kinetics kit stage II, A clutch that supports 430or so hp(room to turn up the boost) LSD, and head and rod bolts. reliable


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*

Ill be about $5500-6k into my 3.0t that will be done here next month.... A great starting point is the kinetic kit, for the 3k.... you learn an awful lot, and have alot of fun doing it.


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

start here http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
its the easiest, cheapest, and most hassle free way to go about it.
i mean you can always put together your own kit, but that involves alot of hassle in sourcing the parts and what works with what and this and that not fitting properly. and then custom fab'ing some pieces. it'll save you a few bucks i bet, but only a few. 
call me if you want a kit i'll set you up


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*

Try $10k minimum


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Try $10k minimum 


Yeah I'm with Porkchop.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Try $10k minimum 

Done the "right" way and to be durable at the track yes. You can do it for alot less and have some 8-10psi fun.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Done the "right" way and to be durable at the track yes. You can do it for alot less and have some 8-10psi fun.

If you're on a tight budget, slc92 is right you might be better of going with a old c2 kit v1/v2 or a newer VF kit.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_
If you're on a tight budget, slc92 is right you might be better of going with a old c2 kit v1/v2 or a newer VF kit. 

That's not what I meant








No reason you can't do a reliable 8-10 psi setup for ~$5k or under. I'm not talking motor maintenance or rebuild etc., just turbo. Kinetics kit is $3k. Is it not complete? Add a clutch an LSD and your around $4300. Or if piecing:
Ebay clone manifold $135
Turbo $700
Wastegate $250
Diverter valve $225
Downpipe $225
Tapped/welded oil pan $175
Oil lines and fittings $100
Air filter $40
Software $300
Injectors $275
Hardware $50
Misc. gaskets and fittings $100
Total $2600. That get's you close. What's left is really your piping, manifold , and intercooler if you are running one.
I already have a chip, injectors, clutch, lsd, and boost gauge. I don't expect to spend more than another $3k on everything else and that includes an intercooler and SRI.



_Modified by slc92 at 3:48 PM 7-4-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Realistic Budget (94SLCBORICUA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94SLCBORICUA* »_There is close to 5K here and still can't get it to run right


I noticed it's a Corrado. What fueling? C2 30# Coilpack Corrado chip and Bosch 30# redtop inj. and it'll run fine. You'll be limited to ~10psi and ~300whp though.


----------

